# Male High School Cheerleader Suspended For Kissing Another Boy



## smile72 (Oct 15, 2011)

> A gay high school student in Alice, Texas, says he was kicked off the cheerleading squad and suspended after kissing another male student.
> The cheerleader, who wishes to remain anonymous, was caught on a surveillance camera which leads him and his family to believe that he was being monitored and targeted because he's gay.
> 
> "They never check cameras for anything unless something is stolen," he said. "We would be the ones getting caught because I'm sure we were the only ones, sexual orientation wise, being caught like that."
> ...



Source:The Huffington Post

http://www.huffingto..._n_1011412.html

Not surprised, it's Texas.


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 15, 2011)

Most kids get suspended for kicking another kid's ass, but in Taxas, they do things a little differently !


----------



## awssk8er (Oct 15, 2011)

That's.... ummmm... unfair.

No, that's ridiculous. Personally (Not trying to offend) I hate to see two males kiss, but he shouldn't be suspended. If it was caught on a camera too, it's not like it was intentionally in front of a lot of people to start a scene.


----------



## Forstride (Oct 15, 2011)

>Texas

Oh, well that makes more sense.  Seriously, they have things SO backwards in Texas...It's ridiculous.


----------



## Haloman800 (Oct 15, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:


> >Texas
> 
> Oh, well that makes more sense.  Seriously, they have things SO backwards in Texas...It's ridiculous.



LOL Texas is backwards, like men kissing men is normal? Uh, no. Minority.


smile72 said:


> > A gay high school student in Alice, Texas, says he was kicked off the cheerleading squad and suspended after kissing another male student.
> > The cheerleader, who wishes to remain anonymous, was caught on a surveillance camera which leads him and his family to believe that he was being monitored and targeted because he's gay.
> >
> > "They never check cameras for anything unless something is stolen," he said. "We would be the ones getting caught because I'm sure we were the only ones, sexual orientation wise, being caught like that."
> ...



Hahahaha he actually thinks it was simply the act of kissing that got him expelled, that it had nothing to do with whom or, more specifically, _what gender_ he was kissing? lawl.


----------



## Devante (Oct 15, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:


> >Texas
> 
> Oh, well that makes more sense.  Seriously, they have things SO backwards in Texas...It's ridiculous.



Like what?


----------



## smile72 (Oct 15, 2011)

Devante their textbooks for example, and Haloman kissing is kissing it doesn't matter whether it's two men, two women, or a man & a woman.The school is just being hateful.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 15, 2011)

Haloman800 said:


> TDWP FTW said:
> 
> 
> > >Texas
> ...



Bolded and italicized the sentence right before which explains why he said it and that he was obviously aware of why he was suspended.


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 15, 2011)

Guys, you find this kind of discrimination everywhere, not just Texas.  Let's keep the Texas-bashing to a minimum, shall we?  And gay-bashing will absolutely NOT be tolerated on this thread.  



Haloman800 said:


> LOL Texas is backwards, like men kissing men is normal? Uh, no. Minority.


If by "normal" you mean less common, you'd be correct.  But if you mean "unnatural" I would have to disagree.  Males kissing males is far less common than males kissing females, but it's not "unnatural" because this behavior happens with other species of animals in nature.  



Haloman800 said:


> Hahahaha he actually thinks it was simply the act of kissing that got him expelled, that it had nothing to do with whom or, more specifically, _what gender_ he was kissing? lawl.


If you read the article more carefully, you would see that the teen is fully aware that he was suspended because he kissed another male.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 15, 2011)

Haloman800 said:


> LOL Texas is backwards, like men kissing men is normal? Uh, no. Minority.


Uh, is "normal" really the right word for minority?


If it truly the way it went down, that isn't cool...


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 15, 2011)

I hate where I live some times -_-


----------



## Tanas (Oct 15, 2011)

Suspended, is that all? I'm amazed that there wasn't a call for him to be stoned to death for the hideous sin that he commited. And Rick Perry being the Governor just says it all.

Only the backward defend the backward.
_*snip_


----------



## Gh0sti (Oct 15, 2011)

when i first read the title of the news i thought it was a hot female cheerleader kissed a guy and i was like wtf why would they kick off a female cheerleader but then i read it was a guy and then i said WTF


----------



## Thesolcity (Oct 15, 2011)

What was the official "reason" he was suspended? The article shows a claim, not a statement.


----------



## smile72 (Oct 15, 2011)

> The district says the kiss isn't the reason for the suspension. In a written statement given to Six News, Principal Lucy Munoz stated "the district does not suspend students for kissing other students at school, regardless of the gender of the student." However, the statement did not list a specific reason for the student's suspension. The statement went on to say that the district is still reviewing the matter, but added that the "Cheer Program Handbook requires students to adhere to a higher standard of conduct than that which applies to the general student population."
> 
> Alice High School student Tony Garcia doesn't believe the district's claims. He said, "It would have been a different outcome if he had kissed a girl. They wouldn't have kicked him off. I think they should just let him back on." Garcia says he has kissed girls on campus and was never punished for it. "Almost every day I see boyfriends kissing their girlfriends," he added.
> 
> ...



Source:http://www.kristv.co...r-s-suspension/

This is all I could find Thesolcity


----------



## Thesolcity (Oct 15, 2011)

^ Yup based on the fact no official reason was given and he was suspended even though they had no legitimate reason, they're in deep deep shit. _"Cheer Program Handbook requires students to adhere to a higher standard of conduct than that which applies to the general student population"_.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 15, 2011)

I was hoping for a good flame war, but *Densetsu9000 *wrecked it for me. Damn... 

Anyway, its a public school, it should be expected that gays will show PDA. It's not a religious school. Texas needs to get out more.


----------



## smile72 (Oct 15, 2011)

Oh yeah, this will mostly like result in a lawsuit with a wonderful settlement for him. The school is screwed.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Oct 15, 2011)

I'd agree with smile on this...but this is Texas we're talking about.  Only way that would happen is this went to the Supreme Court.  You can say this stuff happens all over, but it is extremely prevailent in Texas.


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 15, 2011)

BOYS CANT BOYZ CUZ ITS AGAINST NATURE HURR DURR


----------



## crystal107 (Oct 15, 2011)

Reminds me a song



Spoiler



So you say It's not okay to be gay
Well I think you're just evil
You're just some racist who can't tie my laces
Your point of view is medieval

Fuck you (fuck you)
Fuck you very, very much
Cause we hate what you do
And we hate your whole crew
So please don't stay in touch


----------



## Thrust (Oct 15, 2011)

Wow this is absolute crap. On top of the really insulting thing halo just said >.> wtf man.


----------



## Thrust (Oct 15, 2011)

...I wasnt aware there were so many discriminatory people on here  gbatemp always struck me as a pretty gentle open community


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Oct 15, 2011)

Well it takes two to tango, did the other dude stop him or not want to? If so they could SAY that was the reason. 

...but it's clearly discrimination.


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 15, 2011)

Thrust said:


> ...I wasnt aware there were so many discriminatory people on here  gbatemp always struck me as a pretty gentle open community


This isn't common for this community. I'm surprised at the animosity I've seen in this thread myself.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 15, 2011)

Densetsu9000 said:


> Thrust said:
> 
> 
> > ...I wasnt aware there were so many discriminatory people on here  gbatemp always struck me as a pretty gentle open community
> ...



It's sad.  Although looking at the usernames replying to this thread I'm not surprised at the responses.  It's kind of funny that only the bigots are taking the time to comment...  Wonder what Freud would say...?


----------



## Ace (Oct 15, 2011)

Freud would point at the anal stage of the psychosexual theory of the ongoing bigotry...
Having psychology jargon aside for the older of us Tempers, I'm pretty surprised at the fact that a public school was suspending the boy. Here in Sweden, only private schools could do something like this: and even then, it'd be unconstitutional, and the law would be on them like butter on bread..


----------



## Edgedancer (Oct 15, 2011)

Densetsu9000 said:


> Thrust said:
> 
> 
> > ...I wasnt aware there were so many discriminatory people on here  gbatemp always struck me as a pretty gentle open community
> ...


This. In my time on this site, usually there is one person that will act like this, not usually a number. I guess most of those discussions dont take place in "User Submitted News" and that could be why its higher on some members radar, members that dont go into the more social area of the site.

On topic though, I think this is a little unfair but maybe, in an odd way, good as this maybe a push for more equality in the schooling system.


----------



## Jamstruth (Oct 15, 2011)

More than a little unfair methinks. If one of the girls on the squad was on camera making out with their boyfriend bugger all would have happened. If he'd been kissing a girl then nothing would have happened.

About the person who suggested the boy forced himself upon the other. Its possible the other boy doesn't want it known that he reported it to the school hence no official reason on the suspension. It seems a bit unlikely to me but it is a possibility, I guess. I don't think that would be what happened though.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 15, 2011)

A male cheerleader is gay? Stop the presses!

Seriously, though, this is pretty despicable on the school's part. Hopefully the media scorn that they're sure to receive will be enough to convince them to reevaluate their stance on the issue.


----------



## cris92x (Oct 15, 2011)

Gahars said:


> A male cheerleader is gay? Stop the presses!
> 
> *Seriously, though, this is pretty despicable on the school's part. Hopefully the media scorn that they're sure to receive will be enough to convince them to reevaluate their stance on the issue.*


As someone who has lived in texas pretty much his whole life, this shit ain't happening. Normally news would blow this crap up in proportion but not in texas they wont even give air time to this.If they do they will probably make it seem as if the kids were making out without their clothes on on the verge of having sex. I figure the school is probably going to cover their asses by stating that the kid was also was suspended for doing other things and sabotage the tape. Cmon they left the reason for suspension blank, its a sad day that white homophobic conservatives can control most of the state.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 15, 2011)

cris92x said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > A male cheerleader is gay? Stop the presses!
> ...



Well, the local media might not care, but that's not to say that national coverage would treat it the same way (If the story takes off, that is).

Though yeah, that's why I said hopefully. It would be great, but like you said, it isn't very likely.


----------



## Tanas (Oct 15, 2011)

Densetsu9000 said:


> Thrust said:
> 
> 
> > ...I wasnt aware there were so many discriminatory people on here  gbatemp always struck me as a pretty gentle open community
> ...


Not common you say? anytime homosexuality or anything remotely close to it is discussed here on gbatemp the homophobic or religious bigots always seem to raise their nasty heads.


----------



## Slyakin (Oct 15, 2011)

There's no surprise that there will be hate on homosexuality.

What is surprising is how it's still news that homophobes exist.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 15, 2011)

WTF is D9K talking about? Most of the people in this thread have disapproved of the school's actions. Including myself. Where is this animosity you keep whining about?


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 15, 2011)

posts were edited and/or deleted.


----------



## prowler (Oct 15, 2011)

We're only getting one side to the story.

It's obvious Texas is no gays allowed land but come on people, _he is  was a cheerleader_, I would guess he is the type of gay that makes everyone know he is gay when he first steps into a room, which probably started the teachers looking through camera footage in the first place.

EDIT: Obviously this doesn't justify the suspension but you know.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 15, 2011)

Gahars said:


> A male cheerleader is gay? Stop the presses!



or a schemer who likes to handle girls a lot and get's lots of upskirt peeks...yet they say it's "their passion to dance" 

knew someone like that in college..


----------



## Supreme Dirt (Oct 15, 2011)

Just... christ.

God I hate people sometimes.




prowler_ said:


> It's obvious Texas is no gays allowed land but come on people, _he is  was a cheerleader_, I would guess he is the type of gay that makes everyone know he is gay when he first steps into a room, which probably started the teachers looking through camera footage in the first place.




So we shouldn't be allowed to be who we are?


----------



## Paarish (Oct 15, 2011)

Supreme Dirt said:


> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> > It's obvious Texas is no gays allowed land but come on people, _he is  was a cheerleader_, I would guess he is the type of gay that makes everyone know he is gay when he first steps into a room, which probably started the teachers looking through camera footage in the first place.[/p]
> ...


I think prowler's point is that you shouldn't really advertise it in a place where majority of people dislike us. I might be wrong though.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 15, 2011)

what the *fuck*


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 15, 2011)

Supreme Dirt said:


> So we shouldn't be allowed to be who we are?




If someone is an asshole, I am not going to allow them to be an asshole. You cannot be whoever you want without consequences.


----------



## prowler (Oct 15, 2011)

Supreme Dirt said:


> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> > It's obvious Texas is no gays allowed land but come on people, _he is  was a cheerleader_, I would guess he is the type of gay that makes everyone know he is gay when he first steps into a room, which probably started the teachers looking through camera footage in the first place.
> ...


My point is what Paarish said, Texas isn't going to change, not now and probably not ever. If they feel uncomfortable with gay people then you can't change that, they probably grew up with that.

Also you shouldn't really go around telling the whole world and the some more you're gay anyway, it pisses me off and gives the wrong image to people who are gay themselves.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 15, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Supreme Dirt said:
> 
> 
> > So we shouldn't be allowed to be who we are?
> ...



Pot...Kettle....Asshole...Gay...Black...Mind Blown...


----------



## Slyakin (Oct 15, 2011)

Being gay isn't the problem; it's how some flaunt it and act as if it won't bring repercussions.

It's like if a middle eastern person constantly flaunted how he/she has a bomb. OF COURSE they would go under suspicion. People are not open creatures.

But then, this brings up the issue of whether or not the victim was flaunting; if he was just under surveillance because of the school being nosy, than it's an entirely different issue.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 15, 2011)

Old8oy said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > Supreme Dirt said:
> ...



Problem?

EDIT:I think I sort understand what you're getting at.


----------



## Supreme Dirt (Oct 15, 2011)

Slyakin said:


> Being gay isn't the problem; it's how some flaunt it and act as if it won't bring repercussions.
> 
> It's like if a middle eastern person constantly flaunted how he/she has a bomb. OF COURSE they would go under suspicion. People are not open creatures.


Guh... You're comparing being flamboyantly gay with being a terrorist? What the fuck?


----------



## smile72 (Oct 15, 2011)

Texas will eventually change once the Supreme Court tells it to, until then it'll be the same shit. It took the Supreme Court to get Texas to stop arresting gay people for having sex and to also stop executing people who were mentally retarded.Though for the people part that'll take decades to change, look at Mississippi, 46% of Republicans still believe interacial marriage should be illegal. By the way 60% of Mississippi is Republican, some of you may wonder why I bring this up, the only way Texas and Mississippi will start to change vastly on these issues will be when gay people will be allowed to marry and even then it'll still take time 1-2 decades more probably. That's my belief at least.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 15, 2011)

Slyakin said:


> Being gay isn't the problem; it's how some flaunt it and act as if it won't bring repercussions.
> 
> It's like if a middle eastern person constantly flaunted how he/she has a bomb. OF COURSE they would go under suspicion. People are not open creatures.
> 
> But then, this brings up the issue of whether or not the victim was flaunting; if he was just under surveillance because of the school being nosy, than it's an entirely different issue .


I'm pretty sure if someone was flaunting around that they're straight, it wouldn't be meant with the same action...


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Oct 15, 2011)

The only way they'll change is with time (aka lots and lots of death). Unfortunately, the majority of the people that live in the South are the people that make the US one of the most uneducated industrialized nations on the planet.


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 15, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:


> WTF is D9K talking about? Most of the people in this thread have disapproved of the school's actions. Including myself. Where is this animosity you keep whining about?


Uh, I deleted the offending post?  Just because _*you*_ didn't see it, doesn't mean it didn't exist.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 15, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> > Being gay isn't the problem; it's how some flaunt it and act as if it won't bring repercussions.
> ...


He was flaunting it in the wrong place...


----------



## Supreme Dirt (Oct 15, 2011)

Paarish said:


> He was flaunting it in the wrong place...


Doesn't fucking matter. It's still completely wrong.


----------



## JustChillin1414 (Oct 15, 2011)

Why are people so homophobic? There's no legitimate reason they should have suspended this kid, this is just fucking stupid.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 15, 2011)

If you guys have problems with gays, go to a religious school. Then no one will stop from disliking them. Public Schools are open to everyone. Religious or Private schools are not.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 15, 2011)

Supreme Dirt said:


> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> > He was flaunting it in the wrong place...
> ...


I never said it wasn't...


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 15, 2011)

"OMG, I'm sick of how these homosexuals flaunt themselves, I must use CCTV to spy on them kissing in private so I can be offended by it and punish them accordingly."

Funny how  lot of the people who moan about gays 'flaunting' their sexuality are often the type of self-styled 'red blooded' males who make sure everyone knows just how straight they are and how much they like boobs.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 15, 2011)

My two cents: This was a terrible, terrible act by the school. We're supposed to live in an enlightened age, free from the prejudices that gripped the past; we should collectively get our shit together and start acting like it. People should also be free to act however they want.

However, acting as flamboyantly as possible isn't really the correct approach. It's more confrontational than anything else, when reasoned persuasion and time (Waiting for those of older times and differing values to step down and for new people, with fresh ideas and more modern outlooks on differences, to take their place) is what it is going to take. "Flaunting", for lack of a better word, your sexuality can be off putting to those undecided on the issue. That's more detrimental than anything else.

It sucks, sure, but that's the way it is. All the more reason to get to work and try to bring about a country where stuff like this is a thing of the past.


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Oct 16, 2011)

Slyakin said:


> Being gay isn't the problem; it's how some flaunt it and act as if it won't bring repercussions.
> 
> It's like if a middle eastern person constantly flaunted how he/she has a bomb. OF COURSE they would go under suspicion. People are not open creatures.
> 
> But then, this brings up the issue of whether or not the victim was flaunting; if he was just under surveillance because of the school being nosy, than it's an entirely different issue.


To date, that's the stupidest thing I have ever read. You're comparing the flaunting of one's sexual orientation with a high-grade explosive? Please.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 16, 2011)

Paarish said:


> Supreme Dirt said:
> 
> 
> > Paarish said:
> ...


Then ,honestly, what is your point?

There shouldn't be a wrong place for that...


----------



## Thesolcity (Oct 16, 2011)

Well as much as I side with the whole "This is BS" group on the course of the school's action, this is Texas we're talking about. Before any Texan gets their panties in a knot, I'd like to point out Texas's track record and how behind "progress" it is. Anyway, the fact of the matter is you *won't* get everyone or even a majority to accept gays, at least not instantly. Suing schools, holding "pride parades", and/or suing people for not liking you doesn't really get you anywhere. Not trying to be offensive, but maybe gays should try a little less of an "in your face" tactic to get people to accept them, understand people here have the freedom to reject or accept you no matter what group you belong to and you/we all have to deal with it. If it goes to court sometimes you win and sometimes you lose, that's what everyone has to deal with. Now what I _know_ doesn't work is having literally dozens of High School/Middle School GSA "clubs" in *ONE* school that I've seen degenerate into trendy hotspots to be little rebels. Moreover I've seen owners of these school clubs use their club members to push their agenda (Handing out politician flyers, prop whatever advertising through students, demanding the school hold mandatory "Pride Rallys" that have a political speaker of their choosing) and everyone is afraid to call them out on it for fear of discrimination. Maybe its because being gay is considered "Cool, Edgy, and Trendy" here in California, but it really seems to be harming the true goal of the Gay Community: to be accepted. Its become the new rebel style, and its not good.


----------



## Slyakin (Oct 16, 2011)

MEGAMANTROTSKY said:


> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> > Being gay isn't the problem; it's how some flaunt it and act as if it won't bring repercussions.
> ...


I'm not comparing them in the sense of social disruption; I am comparing them in the sense of social stigma. In one area, people are more sensitive to things in comparison to others.
I do admit that the comparison was rash; it was my (absurd) way of making a connection.


----------



## smile72 (Oct 16, 2011)

Thesolcity, if you were referring to what happened back in 2008, Prop 8 was a huge deal for gays. And of course we lost thanks to the lying Mormon churches. I can understand why some middle or high schoolers would find that important, and what's wrong with being politically involved. It seems you want a lot of people ignorant of their government, now if I interpreted your statement wrong I apologize.


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 16, 2011)

Slyakin said:


> MEGAMANTROTSKY said:
> 
> 
> > Slyakin said:
> ...



Let me fix the analogy for your victim blaming - its like if a Muslim makes it all obvious he's a Muslim by having a beard and not wearing western dress. If he flaunts it like that, he has to accept there will be repercussions from people who hate Muslims. Or if a Jew is flaunting it being all "oy vey" and talking with his hands, he can't expect there won't be repercussions from anti-semites.

"Flaunting it" in the case of gay people usually means anything from being effeminate (I guess the quarterbacks are flaunting their heterosexuality too?) to simply "not hiding it."

Saying "I watched a movie with my girlfriend last night" = fine (or even boasting about what base you got up to)

Saying you watched a movie with your boyfriend = "Oh my god, stop flaunting being gay, I can't believe you're forcing me to picture man on man sodomy, you have to expect to be bullied when you're so in your face like that"


----------



## Slyakin (Oct 16, 2011)

BlueStar said:


> Let me fix the analogy for your victim blaming - its like if a Muslim makes it all obvious he's a Muslim by having a beard and not wearing western dress. If he flaunts it like that, he has to accept there will be repercussions from people who hate Muslims. Or if a Jew is flaunting it being all "oy vey" and talking with his hands, he can't expect there won't be repercussions from anti-semites.
> 
> "Flaunting it" in the case of gay people usually means anything from being effeminate (I guess the quarterbacks are flaunting their heterosexuality too?) to simply "not hiding it."
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! I... kind of suck at analogies.


----------



## DJ91990 (Oct 16, 2011)

Just goes to show you, schools are run by ***holes that are selfish, greedy, powerful, and judgmental.
Let's just say the past school principals could NEVER forget me. I was a rebel, I always fought authority. I always told teachers to eat dirt and die! I did it for the LULZ.

Also this whole thing is just stupid. I mean, you don't see heterosexuals being suspended for kissing! WTF USA SCHOOLS?! WTF!?


----------



## kevan (Oct 16, 2011)

Hmm and your not supposed to hug at mine...


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 16, 2011)

But my point is that it's absurd to shift the blame onto those being victimized for not hiding who they are.


----------



## Slyakin (Oct 16, 2011)

BlueStar said:


> But my point is that it's absurd to shift the blame onto those being victimized for not hiding who they are.


Which is what the second part of my post had claimed: if they were only watching him from blind suspicion, it's a completely different issue.


----------



## smile72 (Oct 16, 2011)

BlueStar I think most of the people (including myself) agree with you.


----------



## Thesolcity (Oct 16, 2011)

smile72 said:


> Thesolcity, if you were referring to what happened back in 2008, Prop 8 was a huge deal for gays. And of course we lost thanks to the lying Mormon churches. I can understand why some middle or high schoolers would find that important, and what's wrong with being politically involved. It seems you want a lot of people ignorant of their government, now if I interpreted your statement wrong I apologize.



No, what I failed to mention was most of these kids were in the club were so to just be trendy rebels hence the reason I called it degenerate. Literally, they knew not of any political candidate, any bills, any props, basically anything political. They regurgitated whatever the owners spat out, and when asked questions about what they were "supporting", most said they didn't know and some got angry for no reason. Also prop 8 didn't pass because of "lying Mormons", Californians were already 60-40 against gay marriage before they stepped in. Prop 8 passed because it the opposite was horribly written and Californians weren't ready for it just yet. But what does it matter? It was overturned countless times because someone didn't like how the voting system works and we still haven't reached a stable ruling.


----------



## purplesludge (Oct 16, 2011)

Assuming his highschool has the same pda policy my highschool has I don't see what the problem is. Sucks that he got caught but I haven't seen any real evidence that he was targeted because he was gay other than the claim that everyone else does it and they only caught him because of cameras. At my school people got caught all the time for pda, stealing, smoking, skipping class, etc when the principals would review the security footage. As for being kicked off the cheerleading squad any out of school suspensions would result in the person being removed from whatever team they were on at my school.


----------



## smile72 (Oct 16, 2011)

Not really, it was partly because of Mormon commercials mostly because of Obama drawing out minority voters who knew nothing political about issues and just wanted "change". And your wrong Prop 8 succeeded. No was for gay marriage. Yes was for banning it. Thanks for clearing up the other stuff though.


----------



## Thesolcity (Oct 16, 2011)

smile72 said:


> Not really, it was partly because of Mormon commercials mostly because of Obama drawing out minority voters who nothing political about issues and just wanted "change". And your wrong Prop 8 succeeded. No was for gay marriage. Yes was for banning it. Thanks for clearing up the other stuff though.




Sorry, bit tired. Long day. @[email protected] No problem though. I still think its a string issue and won't be ever solved just because a candidate's election results _could_ change depending on whichever side they leans towards.


----------



## smile72 (Oct 16, 2011)

No problem I can understand that. Of course gay marriage will be resolved, but it will be resolved either through a constitutional amendment allowing it (unlikely). Or through the Supreme Court (decent chance).


----------



## Thrust (Oct 16, 2011)

the part that really ticks me off about the whole gay marriage thing is what happened to separation of church and state?  If Marriage really is only a religious issue the government has no right banning it, if not they STILL have no right banning it because its legal benefits being held from people for a discriminatory reason.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 16, 2011)

Wait, is PDA a lone enough for a suspension anyway or even enough to be kick off a team?


----------



## smile72 (Oct 16, 2011)

It's not a religious issue at all. It's a legal issue.


----------



## AceWarhead (Oct 16, 2011)

smile72 said:


> It's not a religious issue at all. It's a legal issue.


Well, this isn't a religious issue.
But some Christians HATE gay people, and are against gays, and anything to do with them.
Take the Westboro Baptist "Church" for example. Although no one wold consider them Christians...


----------



## purplesludge (Oct 16, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> Wait, is PDA a lone enough for a suspension anyway or even enough to be kick off a team?


In my highschool it was enough for a 3 day out of school suspension and a suspension would result in you being kicked off a team.


----------



## smile72 (Oct 16, 2011)

The Westboro Baptist Church isn't a good example to use.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 16, 2011)

Ok so he's suspended, the state didn't even approve gay/lesbians marriage so why is this a shock to everyone? I can see if the state has approve of the 'gay/lesbians' marriage then this will be backwards. Then again, who can't say what those cameras has been observing all this time till that 'kissing' incident. 

I smell collaterial damage.


----------



## smile72 (Oct 16, 2011)

Canonbeat almost no U.S states recognize gay marriage only Connecticut, New Hampshire, New York, Vermont, Iowa, and Massachusetts. And Iowa isn't that gay friendly.


----------



## Thesolcity (Oct 16, 2011)

AceWarhead said:


> smile72 said:
> 
> 
> > It's not a religious issue at all. It's a legal issue.
> ...



Not me. 
Its disheartening to see the publicized mass twist a peaceful lifestyle into their own agenda, the first commandment above all is to "Love thy neighbor" not "Love they neighbor _UNLESS_ he/she is a homosexual" and certain churches DO accept gays regardless in accordance with the teachings. But the publicized group is a bunch of hate mongers, no bueno. 

EDIT:



Spoiler


----------



## kupo3000 (Oct 16, 2011)

Sadly you're in the minority when it comes to being a christian that doesn't mind homosexuals.


----------



## DrOctapu (Oct 16, 2011)

Thesolcity said:


> Its disheartening to see the publicized mass twist a peaceful lifestyle into their own agenda, the first commandment above all is to "Love thy neighbor" not "Love they neighbor _UNLESS_ he/she is a homosexual" and certain churches DO accept gays regardless in accordance with the teachings. But the publicized group is a bunch of hate mongers, no bueno.


I really don't want to get into this, but the bible is never really clear on what it's for and against. Also, that's not a commandment. The first commandment is "Thou shalt not have false gods," which is about half the commandments anyway. The bible's also against public preaching (Matthew 6:6) and tattoos (Leviticus 19:28), but most people tend to ignore those. Also, Exodus 21:22 says that killing an unborn baby by beating it's pregnant mother is only punishable by a fine, but other verses say that all killing is punishable by death and that god has made someone human before birth, so it's kind of unclear on killing as well. Don't get me wrong, most people don't exactly go shoving those verses in people's faces, but they're in there along with all that nice stuff Jesus said. Sorry if I've offended you.


----------



## Magmorph (Oct 16, 2011)

DrOctapu said:


> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> > Its disheartening to see the publicized mass twist a peaceful lifestyle into their own agenda, the first commandment above all is to "Love thy neighbor" not "Love they neighbor _UNLESS_ he/she is a homosexual" and certain churches DO accept gays regardless in accordance with the teachings. But the publicized group is a bunch of hate mongers, no bueno.
> ...


That's not to mention Leviticus 18 and 20 which call men who have sexual relations with other men an abomination and orders for their execution.

People just ignore the parts of the bible that don't agree with their views. If you are the kind of person who would "love thy neighbor" that's the message you will get from the bible. If you are the kind of person who hates gay people you will get that message from the bible.


----------



## TankedThomas (Oct 16, 2011)

As much as I'd love to say that that's disgusting because it's two guys, it's their choice. I don't have anything against gays, just that I don't swing that way myself. I definitely think this is very unfair and that it is a form of discrimination.

As for all the people chucking around biblical stuff, I'm Christian, but I still reckon it's up to people to make their own choices. If you want to be gay, I'm not going to tell you to rot in hell. I'll just probably think it's kinda gross.


----------



## Thesolcity (Oct 16, 2011)

DrOctapu said:


> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> > Its disheartening to see the publicized mass twist a peaceful lifestyle into their own agenda, the first commandment above all is to "Love thy neighbor" not "Love they neighbor _UNLESS_ he/she is a homosexual" and certain churches DO accept gays regardless in accordance with the teachings. But the publicized group is a bunch of hate mongers, no bueno.
> ...



Oh no problem. The Bible is very metaphorical in itself so a lot of interpretations are to be expected but that may be due to the fact Hebrew is a very erm...."condensed" language.  Also to clarify Leviticus my understanding is that all old traditions/laws not pertaining to the ten commandments were abolished at the cross and that the new covenant took over because the sin had been paid for._ (Isa. 53:6; 2 Cor. 5:21; 1 Peter 2:24_) But again, kind of hard to get unless you pay attention to detail.  Ah well, no need to bother you with the specifics. 

EDIT: Also, please keep in mind that the Leviticus verse on gays was never a commandment nor a Christian law, just one of 600+ rules Israel's religious leaders of the time spewed forth. They no longer apply, of course.


----------



## DrOctapu (Oct 16, 2011)

Thesolcity said:


> DrOctapu said:
> 
> 
> > Thesolcity said:
> ...



1) _“For truly, I say to you, *till heaven and earth pass away, not an iota, not a dot, will pass the law until all is accomplished.  Whoever then relaxes one of the least of these commandments and teaches men so, shall be called least in the kingdom of heaven;* but he who does them and teaches them shall be called great in the kingdom of heaven.”_  (Matthew 5:18-19 RSV)  Clearly the Old Testament is to be abided by until the end of human existence itself.  None other then Jesus said so.
2) All of the vicious Old Testament laws will be binding forever.  *"It is easier for Heaven and Earth to pass away than for the smallest part of the letter of the law to become invalid." * (Luke 16:17 NAB)
3) Jesus strongly approves of the law and the prophets.  He hasn’t the slightest objection to the cruelties of the Old Testament.  _*"Do not think that I have come to abolish the law or the prophets. * I have come not to abolish but to fulfill.  Amen, I say to you, until heaven and earth pass away, not the smallest part or the smallest part of a letter will pass from the law, until all things have taken place." _ (Matthew 5:17 NAB)
3b) _*"All scripture is inspired by God* and is useful for teaching, for refutation, for correction, and for training in righteousness..."  _(2 Timothy 3:16 NAB)
3c) _"Know this first of all, that *there is no prophecy of scripture that is a matter of personal interpretation, *for no prophecy ever came through human will; but rather human beings moved by the holy Spirit spoke under the influence of God."_ (2 Peter 20-21 NAB)
4) Jesus criticizes the Jews for not killing their disobedient children according to Old Testament law.  Mark.7:9-13  _"Whoever curses father or mother shall die"_  (Mark 7:10 NAB)
5) Jesus is criticized by the Pharisees for not washing his hands before eating.  He defends himself by attacking them for not killing disobedient children according to the commandment:_“He that curseth father or mother, let him die the death.”_  (Matthew 15:4-7)
6) Jesus has a punishment even worse than his father concerning adultery: God said the act of adultery was punishable by death. Jesus says looking with lust is the same thing and you should gouge your eye out, better a part, than the whole.  The punishment under Jesus is an eternity in Hell.  (Matthew 5:27)
7) Peter says that all slaves should _“be subject to _[their]_ masters with all fear,”_ to the bad and cruel as well as the _“good and gentle.”_  This is merely an echo of the same slavery commands in the Old Testament. 1 Peter 2:18
8) _“Did not Moses give you the law, and yet none of you keepeth the law"_ (John7:19) and _“For the law was given by Moses,..." _(John 1:17).
9) _“...the scripture cannot be broken.”_ --Jesus Christ, John 10:35

Yeah, it's still valid according to the bible.


----------



## mori123 (Oct 16, 2011)

Regardless that This Kid is gay when at school representing your school as a cheerleader  a Public Display of affection is usually against the rules, Same as in real life if your in a Board meeting You don;t turn and Kiss Your wife or Husband as the case may be in front of the whole board without expecting That Your public display would be considered inappropriate for the situation, Not to mention if your sneaking Kisses in the copy room, That's not what your being paid for, and its Again Not appropriate, The same applys here I would agree with the Higher Standard expected of someone Representing the school, The suspension is fine not like the kid was expelled and removing him from the cheer team is also correct reaction, Hes not considering his actions whilst being a Rep of the school and could thus tarnish its rep. For future kiss all the boys you like Bucko, but remember most schools still have rules about those things even for the straight, So Tired of every time a gay person gets in trouble for something OH its discrimination! for once can it not be just They broke the rules  to bad? The first people to bring Sexual orientation into this was Not the school but the kid whos trying to use it to get his way. 

And just to weigh in on the whole Flamboyant pride parade Stuff, great your gay Do you see me with a sign and a won key getup dancing in the streets having a Straight parade? Your personal Sex Life is personal Please keep it as such. I've personally never heard of a I'm Straight and proud of it parade, maybe i should host one or would that somehow offend gays?


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 16, 2011)

mori123 said:


> Regardless that This Kid is gay when at school representing your school as a cheerleader  a Public Display of affection is usually against the rules, Same as in real life if your in a Board meeting You don;t turn and Kiss Your wife or Husband as the case may be in front of the whole board without expecting That Your public display would be considered inappropriate for the situation, Not to mention if your sneaking Kisses in the copy room, That's not what your being paid for, and its Again Not appropriate, The same applys here I would agree with the Higher Standard expected of someone Representing the school,



Don't be ridiculous, he's a high school kid, not the President.  You think the school should spend its time spying on kids to make sure they don't sneak a kiss ith someone when no-one is around?  If the school quarterback kissed his girlfriend by the lockers hen no-one was about, you think he should be suspended?  Really?



> The suspension is fine not like the kid was expelled and removing him from the cheer team is also correct reaction, Hes not considering his actions whilst being a Rep of the school and could thus tarnish its rep. For future kiss all the boys you like Bucko, but remember most schools still have rules about those things even for the straight, So Tired of every time a gay person gets in trouble for something OH its discrimination! for once can it not be just They broke the rules  to bad? The first people to bring Sexual orientation into this was Not the school but the kid whos trying to use it to get his way.



Have any straight kids been suspended for kissing?  Or do you think this is the first kiss that's ever occurred at this school?



> And just to weigh in on the whole Flamboyant pride parade Stuff, great your gay Do you see me with a sign and a won key getup dancing in the streets having a Straight parade? Your personal Sex Life is personal Please keep it as such. I've personally never heard of a I'm Straight and proud of it parade, maybe i should host one or would that somehow offend gays?



Maybe that's because no-one has told people they should be ashamed of being straight?  If you're upset about gay pride parades then maybe you should be angry at the cause of them - those who persecuted gay people.  If no-one ever batted an eyelid about it, there would never have been a gay pride parade ever.

Why should people bow to your political correctness and stop them just because it offends your delicate sensibilities?  If gay pride parades annoy you so much, stop going to them.  I don't go to carol services and go "OMG, I don't get together and sing songs about not being a Christian, stop this stuff!"



> Your personal Sex Life is personal Please keep it as such.



This is the problem people have, as soon as 'gay' comes up it's always about sex.  How does someone letting you know they're gay mean they're flaunting their _sex life_?  When someone mentions they have a wife do you go all "OMG THAT MEANS YOU PUT YOUR PENIS IN HER VAGINA AND SHE PROBABLY PUTS IT IN HER MOUTH WHY ARE YOU FLAUNTING WHAT YOU DO IN THE BEDROOM?! THERE ARE CHILDREN AROUND!"

"My wife is expecting a baby"

"OMG YOU EJACULATED INSIDE YOUR WIFE, KEEP THAT SHIT TO YOURSELF."

People have a problem with gays because they can't think about homosexuality (maybe homophillia would be better to describe it, seeing as how it's about love and not just sex) without thinking of hairy man love.  That's a problem with your mind, not people who are in a gay relationship.


----------



## mori123 (Oct 16, 2011)

You have no evidence they were spying on him It could have been routine checks he could have been seen and reported by another student all we KNOW for sure is they saw it on camera Not why they were using said Camera.
And yes Straight Kids have been Suspended for Public displays of affection many a time, you living in a box?

Thats great so because you Feel persecuted you need to throw a parade?  Well i feel persecuted For Disliking gays And to be clear i am allowed to dislike them I am not alot to commit hate crimes but I can Disagree dislike and think what i wish about them.
Perhaps thats what my parade should be I can;t Sneeze without being Accused of being unfair to a gay Person! day parade.

There is a decided difference when someone Says hey I am GAY, to when someone introduces you to their wife. That being the whole flamboyancy that seems to almost always come into play for gays.
And if you arrive at a function as a Single person Do you go tell everyone you meet Oh I am straight? do you do a big manly  HEY EVERYONE I am straight!  do straight people have to start Coming out of their Closets and screaming i am straight ? to get equal treatment and not  be Discriminated against so we can throw parades and break rules and say hey you Suspended me cause i kissed a Girl that's wrong! lets get the Straight police in here to make this into a hate crime, even though i broke the rules and am paying the expected consequences it must be a hate crime it couldn't possibly be You know my fault. I am sure though if You weren't gay but had a Crutch and got caught in the same situation  the person would say they are being discriminated against because they are a cripple ITS always someone else s fault in this world no body ever accepts that They did wrong.

Do we need to found some Straight rights groups?  i mean seriously Sure you feel persecuted and Guess what *YOU SHOULD*?  It is Unnatural to be gay so expect it, Animals do it but oh ya.. They are animals who live mostly on instinct and lack the brains to know better. if you wish to Say its natural because it happens in nature then Maybe consider what your saying Does it. IF 2 male dogs lick each others balls does that make it okay for someone with vastly greater intelligence to do the same? i think not, we are not animals, We have brains and they have a purpose which comes in for the purpose of determining a difference between us and animals.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 16, 2011)

Get your biblical BS out of this topic, please! That goes for everyone, I hate when tempers comes inside a topic use that ugly 'R' word just to give an example of how this christian, muslim, athetist, or whatever act base of stereotypical shit from the media that can't even give a story straight without any coverage from it. Just please stop with the religion.


----------



## Thrust (Oct 16, 2011)

Lol wow Mori that may have been the most unintelligent thing ive read all day.  "Im allowed to dislike gay people" Thats called a prejudice, meaning whether you are aware of it or not you are going to treat them badly for no reason other than your personal preference, oh wait thats discrimination o:  On top of that, straight is considered the norm. You wouldnt know someone was gay unless they were showing it, how do you think they find each other eh?  Not to mention gays SHOULD feel prosecuted? thats bullshit and if you really believe that please stop being a waste of a human being.  People like YOU should be prosecuted for being fucking bigots.  I guess racists are ok too right? they have a right to dislike what they want so obviously those races should be prosecuted.  Do you even read what you type? The double standard with the wife is hilarious, guess what being super straight alpha male is JUST AS FUCKING ANNOYING as you seem to find flamboyancy.  Not every gay is flamboyant, but if they said oh this is my boyfriend you'd still hate them because you're an idiot and cant see past your own inflated ego.


----------



## Supreme Dirt (Oct 16, 2011)

mori123 said:


> fucking bullshit



This is why I hate people.



And in general, get your fucking religious bullshit the hell out of this.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 16, 2011)

I love how this suddenly became a religious thing. *Sits back and waits for a flame war to break out*


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 16, 2011)

This has gone far enough.  I know most of you posting in this thread are tolerant of others, but there are always the few hateful ones who have to ruin it for everyone. 

You can hate any group of people you want, but keep your hate to yourself.  We don't need any of that crap here.


----------

